# my 97 200sx (kit painted)



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*my '97 B14*

before:










After:










Drift front and sides......extreme rear


webpage: 97 200sx


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nice lookin car...is that some discoloration or is it the picture?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

its 2 toned.....darker green on the bottom.....i'll post new pictures later.....have to use a different camera


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DefyingGravity said:


> *its 2 toned.....darker green on the bottom.....i'll post new pictures later.....have to use a different camera *


OH ok I was about to say --U should take it bac to get the paint matched but If you're doing a two tone thing then....

Yeah take sum more pics.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey great looking car ! 

check out my sig if you want to join in on the Lucino Grill or the 

Crystal Clear Corners group buys.


also take pix of the rear 2..


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Lookin good, but I wanna see the back too  I love those sides...


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*taking more pics today*

i'll have more pics up in a few days.....using a better camera too


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

why the hell did you do 2-tone like that?? Makes the car look cheap and half-assed.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> *why the hell did you do 2-tone like that?? Makes the car look cheap and half-assed. *


He likes it, and thats all that matters


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I guess


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

If i saw him driving on the road i would think he went to a shitty bodyshop...but i guess if it's intentional then it's alright


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Some people have complaints about the drift front bumper not having enough clearance from the ground. From what it looks like in the pics your's isn't that bad. Have you lower your car at all? If so how much?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

if that's the way you want it then more props to you. i personally think it'd look better one color.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

on cardomain it says he has intrax springs


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I agree with the shitty body shop idea. That car looks like somebody pooped all over it. Very poorly done man, get your act together and stop embarassing the Nissan name.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> *get your act together and stop embarassing the Nissan name. *


You have some negative comments towards this dudes ride. If you dont like his ride then dont fuckin post. You can disagree but the only one embarrasing the Nissan name is you for making comments in that way. Seriously, get YOUR fuckin act together, no one here is embarrasing the Nissan name but your getting awfully close.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

OK, so what you are telling me is that everybody can post their opiniong in a good way about this ugly car, but nobody can post any negative comments about it??? I gotcha buddy. I forgot how the rules worked. Riiiiiiggghhht. LOL. It is a free country and internet so I will post whatever the hell I want.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i said you could say that you didnt like the car but saying he is embarrasing the Nissan name is fucked up seriously. If you wanna get banned from the site then thats your choice and your doing a great way of how to go about it. On this site you CANT post whatever the hell you want but practically the whole site is mature enough to hold their negative comments to their self. Its time to grow up. Have some respect


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*I SECOND THAT!*



Blu200SX said:


> *i said you could say that you didnt like the car but saying he is embarrasing the Nissan name is fucked up seriously. If you wanna get banned from the site then thats your choice and your doing a great way of how to go about it. On this site you CANT post whatever the hell you want but practically the whole site is mature enough to hold their negative comments to their self. Its time to grow up. Have some respect *


its one thing to give your opinion (either positive of negative), and thats fine. but whats the point in putting him (his car) down? he wanted 2-tone and thats the way he likes it. how would u like it if u posted pics of ur car and we didnt only give u negative feedback but also put ur shit down while we're at it. im sure he's spent a lot of time and dough on his car to have someone tell him he's an embarrisment to the Nissan fam... shit, to me, his ride represents for nissan.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

LOL, I doubt they are THAT worried about a few negative comments. Its my opinion that is all, and I have seen much worse posts than that, but come on, stop replying to this if you are so mature. I could care less what you think, I have a lot of experience with show cars, and was trying to be blunt about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Whatever, this forum is too boring for me. nobody here has any full out show cars, just cars "In Progress" and that gets old after a while. You won't see my posts for a while.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*WELL...*



NismoSERTurbo said:


> *Whatever, this forum is too boring for me. nobody here has any full out show cars, just cars "In Progress" and that gets old after a while. You won't see my posts for a while. *



well then PEACE OUT! sorry some of us just dont have the money to build a fuckin show car.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> *Whatever, this forum is too boring for me. nobody here has any full out show cars, just cars "In Progress" and that gets old after a while. You won't see my posts for a while. *


Good. I really hope I dont see you posting for awhile. Next time try posting something relative to the topic in a more positive way, its THAT simple. I have never seen someone in their 20's act like such a little kid . Defying Gravity, I apologize that this negativity got off topic. Personally I like your ride but your opinion of your ride matters the most...Good Job :thumbup:


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

Not To bad


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Whoa jumped in on this one too late... NismoSERTurbo has some problems with keeping his negativity in his own brain. To comment on what you said about it not saying anything about negativitiy towards member's rides, you must have missed my *Sticky* at the top of this forum. It pays to read before you mouth off. 

Defying Gravity - nice job with the kit. The 2-tone is definitely different than most of what you see on the street. Best of luck with the rest of your project!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> *You won't see my posts for a while. *


Correction, we won't see your posts ever again.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hip hip.... HOORAY... way to go Adam. And Defying Gravity I like the kit and your car is definately one I'd like to see in person... I cant wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

WOW...i dont look for one day and i come back to a war!......i toyed with the idea of two tone.....once it was done it looked good....

the pictures were taken with a shitty camera....with the right light sometimes to two different greens match.

i'll post more pics up tom.


as for "NismoSERTurbo"................i've gotten outstanding comments about my car and the way it is now from people outside of the nissan community......including club4ag.com, a few supra owners, a mr-2 owner......where are pics of your car????hmmmmm.....


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

You people seem to be very sensitive about your cars. I apologize for what I said about it, but I thought in these forums i was allowed to voice my opinion. I have talked with a few mods, so don't jump on my case any more, and I will not make any negative comments about anything on here. 

As far as pictures of my car, I have posted dozens and dozens of times that I get my car back FRIDAY!!!!! Obviously I can't take pictures of my car if I don't have it now can I ?

I will post pics as soon as I pick the car up this Friday afternoon.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3521

That's all I'm saying, it's been a sticky for months now... feel free to comment, just don't use words like "shitty", "ugly", and "embarassing". That all.

Welcome back.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*



DefyingGravity said:


> *as for "NismoSERTurbo"................i've gotten outstanding comments about my car and the way it is now from people outside of the nissan community......including club4ag.com, a few supra owners, a mr-2 owner......where are pics of your car????hmmmmm..... *


:cheers:


----------



## Gro Harlem (Mar 19, 2003)

I think it is simply amazing that you administrators would be so quick to ban my friend NismoSERTurbo. I am the administrator of ProtegeClub and we would never be so quick to ban someone (especially someone with over 10 posts who has proven to be a contributing member).

Sure he commented on the car in a negative way (whats wrong with that?) And Sure, he possibly broke a forum rule by sayin it "looked like poop" "it is halfassed" and "you disgrace the nissan name".

Don't you have a warning system in place? That is so horrible that you would just outright ban someone based on ONE thread. I have flamewars go on all the time at my forum over at http://protegeclub.com/forum/ and I don't ban everyone who flames (Even if they call each other horrible names). I give them warnings. 3 strikes and you are out.

And by the way, i'm in no way trying to have his membership re-instated. He laughed at the fact he was banned from here and posted this link to me and I was just simply apalled to see him banned so quickly.

I have people posting shit about my forum all of the time, I don't ban them if they say "this forum sucks".

Later


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"someone with over 10 posts " does that really classify you as a contributing member??? according to merrium-webster, contributing means "To help bring about a result; act as a factor"

saying something is shitty/ugly/bad or saying somebody is a disgrace to the nissan name is NOT helping bring ANY results. it is rediculous to say that. And why does one need his friend, a moderator, to come over to make him not look bad. 

he was warned. Does it need to be a moderator doing the warning? I believe that the members of the board have as much say as the mods since they are the community who make up the boards and they did warn him and he kept at it.

And how your site is run is obviously different. This is intended to be a friendly site to offer advice and help about nissans. hence "nissanforums.com" if it was "discouragingassholefuckers" then he AND yourself would both be happily welcomed here.

-James


----------



## Gro Harlem (Mar 19, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *"someone with over 10 posts " does that really classify you as a contributing member??? according to merrium-webster, contributing means "To help bring about a result; act as a factor"
> 
> saying something is shitty/ugly/bad or saying somebody is a disgrace to the nissan name is NOT helping bring ANY results. it is rediculous to say that. And why does one need his friend, a moderator, to come over to make him not look bad.
> 
> ...



Uhh, where did I say he "contributed" to this thread? I did not. A contributing Member is someone who contributes to the forum as a whole. Read other posts by him, he has helped people with a few things in the past. That is what i call "contributing member".

And of course this site is run differently. All forums are. I was just voicing my opinion.

A successful forum is one that is welcoming to members. If a member fucks up, they should be given a second chance or reminded of the rules established rather than "banned" by public opinion. This is just one small thread on this forum, too little to show a members true colors. If someone is constantly posting flames left and right in numerous threads (not just one), sure, ban his ass, but if he contributes here and out of the blue posts a flame, you have to think "well maybe he is having a bad day", and should think twice before banning their membership. 

And please don't flame me or my forum. If you re-read my post you will have noticed I posted nothing inflammatory towards you or this forum, so why start something? It just represents yourself poorly. I'm merely trying to point something out here to help improve this site. I like reading threads here and plan to continue doing so.

Thanks!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"please don't flame me or my forum" I didnt flame your forum and sorry for flaming you but I thought you'ld be used to it because "I have flamewars go on all the time at my forum"

just trying to make you feel at home.

:edit: PS. I like your rims.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

So... this is all behind us now right? Let's hope so. This thread has gotten a wee-bit OT, don'tcha think?  If there is any more to say about this, please PM me, leave it off the boards. TIA,


----------



## Gro Harlem (Mar 19, 2003)

Ehh? I think i made my point. i guess you guys don't want to say anything about it, so i won't say anything else about it either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

ya....pretty crappy man....a little better of a job and it could look nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

*hey*

Not to start anything. But i really want constructive critisim here. I"m the one that body molded that car and painted it.. What is it that you guys don't like?

Is it the two tone colors, or is it that you think the paint job is poor?

Thanks for the input.

Michael Bouchard


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

The kit definitely doesn't look molded, but if you say so. We don't like the 2 colors. It looks basically like he didn't have the money to paint the whole car and could only afford to paint the kit, in which case, he should have painted it the same color as the car.
I am not starting anything annymore, but I think that is what people dislike about the car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, well i ;ll address each comment for you future knowledge. 

The whole kit is not molded. Just the side skirts. Also, we couldn't match the paint. It was too hard.

SO we just found a color that didn't look totally ugly. Our goal was to make it any color BUT the awful blue it was. And if you saw it in person it's rather nice.

But you are allowed to hold your opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

*for the none believer*

Here's when we were in the molding stages:

Before:









After: (still wsas completely sanded!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

that last unreadable comment was ...that was still NOT completely sanded.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I see that it si molded. My side skirts were the same way the first time I got my kit done. Why didn't you just repaint the whole car one color is all we were asking. Instead of just painting the kit, you should have painted the whole car the same color.
That is the main point everyone was getting at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, we sorta did it with spray paint because funds were REAL low and we were tired of looking at blue. And we couldn't match the paint. 

So if anyone knows a spray paint the matches that color give me a hollar.

Thanks for CONSTRUCTIVE critism. It does help.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

do you have a shop or do you just do it out of your house?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ah spray paint... the devil, unless you've got a black or white car you'll probably never get a perfect match. I'd save up some money and bring it to a shop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

the body molding is something i'm proud of and the paint (if it matched) turned out REALLY good. 

And to combat a remark made, i was able to spray paint my ae92 trueno rear bumper and you would never be the wiser. 

Look at the rear bumper in the picture below: Spray paint!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

If the picture doesn't appear right click on it and press "show picture"

Sorry


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

the "show picture" selection doesnt work either. But...i guess if i was one of your buddies too then i would trust you....i guess thats how it is...it honestly doesnt look too bad, i dont have a problem with it. Just seems that the difficulty here was the painting problem. I would love to see a better quality pic though. Nice work for not having your own shop


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

put this in your address bar it will take you to the picture.


http://alloutracing.netfirms.com/Images/rear.JPG


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Make sure you copy and paste the link, if you click the link it WON'T work.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, I had to do that on my last car, but this time I saved up and did it right. umm, I don't know much about spray paint though. I would say just spray paint the rest of the car? I like your molding job though, it looks nice.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I have to add this comment. WOW. I love your corolla. That is beautiful man.


----------



## Gro Harlem (Mar 19, 2003)

Painting is a pita. If you want body colored paint, my only suggestion is to find a online site that custom-mixes paint for you and sells it. I did this for my Festiva. I bought a can of spray paint for $22 shipped (16oz can..pretty big) and used it to body-color a few things on the car. 

If you wanted to paint the WHOLE CAR you'd probably end up spending about $300 on one of these sites. I'm not positive but I think some might actually sell it by the can or something so you can hook it up to an airgun.

If you know how to paint well, $300 is a good price for custom-mixed auto paint. Better doing it yourself than have MAACO or someone destroy your car


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

here's the baby i sold:










here is the one i currently own:









The new one has:
Dvd play w/ 6 inch screen
2 bass tubes,
intrax supsension
17 inch rims
koni fully adjustable shocks
kaminari kit (including wing)
trd short shifter
carbon fiber interior
vdo and autometer guages in a dual pillar pod
Greddy exhaust


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

gro harlem, can you give me a site that mixes paint??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats the rear spray paint job he was talking about... it does look good...

heres my spray job...


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

Check out this thread for more pictures:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17946


----------

